

Hiding JSON-formatted data in the DOM with CSP enabled - mathias
http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/json-dom-csp

======
kbenson
The data attribute method is immediately what came to mind when I was reading
the beginning of the article and it was referencing a hidden attribute. It
seems much cleaner to me to pass the data through a data channel, rather than
through the content of an element which then relies on CSS to remain hidden.
Although it does require slightly (or more, depending on payload) space to
escape correctly.

